# Easter Sunday



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

whats everybody up to, is anybody around here heading to Portrush 

if so i hope to see you all about :driver:


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Yep i'll be up around the 2 Ports!! Give me a flash dave cos i'll prob not spot your car!! (im blind)


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

was gonna go to portrush but now that i know ruths goin ill go to the otherside of ireland, possibly killarney


----------



## gillywibble (Feb 20, 2007)

Planning my first ever full detail on Sunday and Monday, weather permitting. Fingers crossed


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

gillywibble said:


> Planning my first ever full detail on Sunday and Monday, weather permitting. Fingers crossed


im at mine now to be ready for sunday


----------



## Gaz VW (Aug 1, 2006)

Port for me - hopefully getting someone else to drive so I can enjoy a few cool Magners


----------



## Ruth M (Feb 27, 2006)

Moddie said:


> was gonna go to portrush but now that i know ruths goin ill go to the otherside of ireland, possibly killarney


screw you, no ice cream (or steak) for you tomorrow!


----------



## Moddie (May 27, 2006)

Gaz VW said:


> Port for me - hopefully getting someone else to drive so I can enjoy a few cool Magners


4 and a half litres to be exact


----------



## cdti_sri (Jul 17, 2006)

dammit im workin as usual easter sun! im pished now but fook tthat


----------



## diesel-dave (Mar 8, 2007)

R6TH M said:


> Yep i'll be up around the 2 Ports!! Give me a flash dave cos i'll prob not spot your car!! (im blind)


i saw ya in the middle of all the traffic jams but u didnt pick me out


----------

